# St Judes- Chestnut Hill Haunted Manor - Atlanta Georgia Video



## hauntcrazy (Jul 28, 2009)

2010 will be our fourth hosting the St Judes - Chestnut Hill Haunted Manor in Atlanta Georgia. Every year, we convert our 3000 square foot neighorhood clubhouse into the Haunted Manor.
We all have fun and manage to raise a few thousand dollars for St Judes Children's Research Center.
Hope you enjoy the video from 2009


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I so love your actors!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I gotta pee!"

"I'm runnin' as fast as I can!"

LOL


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great vid!


----------

